# Lend Lease document



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

Document on the Lend Lease

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent - God I could have used this for a debate last month.

Between you and sunny, I need to get a bigger harddrive, THANKS!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent - God I could have used this for a debate last month.
> 
> Between you and sunny, I need to get a bigger harddrive, THANKS!



Your welcome!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 3, 2009)

Just amazing! Thanks.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2009)

lots of interesting data there MD cheers Im glad we finished paying our loan off, it only took 60 years


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------

